# it's very hard to get to know people at school....very hard



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

every semester.......its like........I get to know some people that I feel comfortable talking to.......know a little about them.......say hi....and a little two sentence talk or more.....talk about school....maybe interests......weekend plans.....and then.....the semester rolls and it ends and thats the relationship.......thats it........thats it........then I might see them again next semester walking to one of my classes and we just say a hi......and thats it........thats the relationship........this is so stupid........i can't get any more deeper with anyone in school......its impossible......and i don't see that by observing other people......classmates......that they create a friendship outside of class.......i dont think so......no....so im assuming its impossible to make friends in school......also....everyone is different.......taking different classes......different reasons to be at school.....different careers.......and I think this is my particular dilemma I don't know anyone that's majoring in my major Liberal Studies and plan to work with a non-governmental organization ....the common beliefs, values part of it...i assume thats the problem too.........otherwise I think the only way to make friends.....to shunt introversion and to bump my social skills to degrees unimaginable......otherwise its impossible....

:rain 

any one share the same thoughts?


----------



## niceperson (Nov 18, 2005)

Most people in college tend to make friends with the people they live around their freshman year. Most of my good friends in college were kids who lived on my hall freshman year. When people are in class I don't think they're really interested in making new friends. I know i'm not. i just want to get the hell out of there.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Well I don't know what year you're in school, but as you get more into the courses for your major, you'll start seeing the same people in each of your classes. That's how I got to know people. They're not exactly my friends, but I can say hi to them in class and sit next to them since I have them in other classes we have. You might have some major classes where you get to do work in groups. That's another way to get to know people. Also some of these people probably went to the same high school or whatever so they probably knew each other from back in the day.


----------



## Christian (Oct 5, 2006)

^Yeah when you see the same person in more than one of your classes, you say to them, "Hey, you're in my ____ class right?" Then just ask questions and learn. I know it's hard if you don't live there...


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

You are totally right, Unsure, it is often difficult to make lasting friendships in school, especially when semesters change so frequently and the students get mixed up in other classes.

The only advice I can think of is this. When you get friendly with someone, get their email address, phone number, or other contact info. Even if you do not see them in class next semester, you can keep in touch. Lots of times, people in different classes have lunch break or dinner break during the same hour. You can make plans with someone to meet them in the cafeteria or student lounge between classes. I used to meet up with a girl in college, and we made a ritual of sitting in a nearby restaurant during lunch hour. Such rituals can really help a friendship flourish, even if you have no classes together.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

in my major the same 240 people are in every class together, but i only sit with my roommate. theres a few people ill say hi to if i see them, but like niceperson said i just want to go to class, do my time, and get the hell out lol.


----------

